# change of property usage laws



## jed1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Again another means of raising money. Does anybody know about the requirement to declare change of usage or alterations to property. Apparently this has to be done by the end of OCT 2011. also what date did these laws come into force.
I bought my property AUG 2010 was this law in force then and should I have been made aware by a lawyer or estate agent.
Any info much appreciated
JED1


----------



## CTSORB (Jul 28, 2010)

jed1 said:


> Again another means of raising money. Does anybody know about the requirement to declare change of usage or alterations to property. Apparently this has to be done by the end of OCT 2011. also what date did these laws come into force.
> I bought my property AUG 2010 was this law in force then and should I have been made aware by a lawyer or estate agent.
> Any info much appreciated
> JED1


Hi JED1,

The law to declare and pay the fine on any changes to property from the actual building permit, is in effect from Oct. 1 - Nov. 31, 2011. 
Also in effect from Oct. 1st, any sale of property or transfer of title has to be examined and new title on house to be signed by a civil engineer at yet another cost. 
So this declaration and fine must be taken care of for house to be sold or transfered in future. 
If you need any assistance my company can assist you and tell you the cost for all this to be done.


----------



## jed1 (Sep 27, 2011)

*property usage*

Thank you for the good advise.
I have a architect looking into this for me and I am assured that the outcome will be advantageous to me.
Nobody wants a property that you cannot get rid of,even at a cost.
May I suggest that readers may want to look into this new law.
your 
JED1


----------

